# Bobcat T770 / T870



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with one of these bigger CTL's?

I am going to be picking one up for basically doing general work around the shop as well as doing some work on my property. (250 Acres)

I love the fact that the vertical lift height is 11'-12' which will allow me to load / unload our cantilever racks with cedar timbers. I also will be using it for maintaining roads / mowing etc..


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Did you win the lottery? 

I would think with the uncertain economy, I would be looking for a T300 for many thousands less. The lift height won't be a big issue unless you load dump trucks with high sides. My T200 will easily lift over the side of my dump.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Joasis said:


> Did you win the lottery?
> 
> I would think with the uncertain economy, I would be looking for a T300 for many thousands less. The lift height won't be a big issue unless you load dump trucks with high sides. My T200 will easily lift over the side of my dump.


Jay, lol. No I have not won the lottery but work is very-very good right now and should be for a while. With my wife being finished with the bar exam and working, things are going good. We are doing our homework / looking around for the right machine but prefer to buy new for various reasons.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

We are also looking at a bigger CTL as it taking the place of a small bulldozer but with more versatility.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

I would recomend the a770. We have the older version(a300) and it is a great investment. With superfloat tires you will love it. It can push dirt much almost as well as a tracker but is so light on grass. Good luck


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

We run bobcats, but all the guys around here running tracks are running cat and tekauchi(sp)? I hardly ever see a tracked bobcat. Cats are sweet if you can afford them.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

It's Takeuchi. I know because where the decals on my Mustang are peeling, it says Takeuchi underneath.


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

in my experience, bobcats cost a lot, and dont have all that much power. they are down low on my list of machine to buy. you basically pay for the name and the fancy options.
when it comes to pushing dirt, the takeuchi is one of the best machines to get. very strong and reliable. the new cat tracked machines are supposed to be decent too. and the case are not too bad. you definetly should get tracks, unless you're on pavement a lot.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Sorry boys, Bobcat all the way. Although my #2 would be a Takeuchi for sure. I tried one out when my buddy was at a yard buying a used T190....and the Takeuchi sits higher, has more room, and probably is comparable in all capacities, but....I still would take a Bobcat. Enough after market parts now to not make the undercarriage kill you either.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Cole said:


> We are also looking at a bigger CTL as it taking the place of a small bulldozer but with more versatility.


BTW Cole. I met a lot of the guys from the Tulsa HBA last month, and the president of the association is from your area. Want to hook up finally? State convention next month, still time to join. :thumbsup: You would save on insurance....plus make a lot of contacts. Plus we could do dinner, on you of course. :laughing:


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

I would recommend Deere. I have a 332D with grouser products over the tire Steel tracks can remove tracks easily if needed plus you save 10 to 15 grand


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

If you want the best, buy Cat. If that isn't in the budget then takeuchi is probably the next best as far as reliability but I couldn't tell you how their product support is. They're not very pretty and they're a bit rough but they run a long time. I'm not a fan of bobcat personally. I've never had good experiences with them and as far as their support its terrible, at least around here it is. Deere and New Holland are ok but for a few extra bucks you might as well buy Caterpillar. My suggestion is go with whomever has the best support in your area. Good luck with whatever you buy.


----------

